# Babies Babies everywhere!



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

More pictures coming. I've been busy hand feeding these little guys and haven't had a chance to do a proper photo shoot.

More coming, I have to upload from my camera! 

The third baby is a cinnamon lutino, his/her little head was plucked and he/she looks a little miffed about it! I took a close up of the wing feathers, hopefully you can see the brown tinge.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I love this little pearl baby! The markings are interesting, and I can't wait to see how he/she turns out. It looks as if the pearling is even on his/her face.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

another close up of the cinnamon lutino feathers. Sorry about the quality, my camera is usually better than this...maybe I have it on the wrong setting...


----------



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

Cute lil guys, I love that pearl bby.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

They are so cute! one of your babies has the spot gene  the cinnamon baby 
what are the parents' mutations?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> More pictures coming. I've been busy hand feeding these little guys and haven't had a chance to do a proper photo shoot.
> 
> More coming, I have to upload from my camera!
> 
> The third baby is a cinnamon lutino, his/her little head was plucked and he/she looks a little miffed about it! I took a close up of the wing feathers, hopefully you can see the brown tinge.


O M G Crystal they are way to cute!! I want I want I want!!!  Ok so little guy looks like a Jake JR!!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they are so cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so adorable!!!! Baby tiels are just the cutest!!!!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> They are so cute! one of your babies has the spot gene  the cinnamon baby
> what are the parents' mutations?


The mother is a white face cinnamon pearl, and the father is a normal gray split to lutino. April has a gray baby of the same pairing that also has the spot gene. I had a picture of a gray baby, but for some reason, it wouldn't upload.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

They sound beautiful! 
Since the mother is not lutino, i would guess the Lutino baby is female. The other babies can be male or female because they are all sex linked mutations. Only the father can pass these mutations to the chicks unless both parents have the gene and only males can be split.
Meaning that your male is also split to cinnamon and pearl as well as Whiteface and pied because you have a *whiteface* cinnamon pearl pied baby.
Looks like your male had more in him then you thought


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wendy, these are two different pairings actually. Sorry for the confusion. The WF cinnamon pearl pied baby came from: Hen, cinnamon pearl pied, split to wf. Cock, WF pearl pied, split cinnamon. So that baby can be either sex. The lutino cinnamon is possibly from the pairing mentioned above...but I had two nest boxes where the pairs hid eggs under shavings, and other pairs sat on them, with their own babies. I'm very very confused as to who had what baby. So she may be from a lutino pearl hen and gray split to cinnamon cock. I'm not sure. I can't wait to get them in my back yard in an aviary here where I can control the breeding a little better. I'm afraid my little colony experiment turned into a free for all.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I do believe she's a girl though, based on her wing patterns. Problem is, that really mucks things up a tad more as far as parentage.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh haha well that's always fun!
They are all beautiful, i wish i could steal your little pearl baby though 
At least you were happy to have them!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a little partial to that little girl myself. Her and the cinnamon lutino (although that little girl is the beggar of the group) LOL! And yes, I'm thrilled to have them. =)


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Oooohhh they all look so so like cuddle material!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Such adorable babies! I want them all, especially the WF cinnamon pearl (is s/he pied too)? So cute! And yes, I can see the cinnamon wash on the lutino baby, so pretty!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, he/she is pied too. =) The wing feathers are white.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, and thanks everybody!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought so, adorable


----------

